
How to read your text file like a book - fungnyitfen
http://yaplc.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-read-your-text-file-like-book.html
======
pasbesoin
Blog post links to a RapidShare URL. Looks like the application comes from
here:

<http://linux.techass.com/projects/etr/>

<http://freshmeat.net/projects/etextreader/>

It looks to be pretty old; the previous to current version is listed with a
date in 2002. But if it works (haven't tried it, yet), so what?

Project Gutenburg hosts a file that appears to be one version back:

<http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/255>

Now, for my "value added. For extended reading off the screen, I wanted to dim
all but the foreground window. Whether reading a text book in an editor, or a
text-ful web page, or what have you. After a fair bit of googling, I settled
upon this (Windows only -- sorry) utility, Ghoster:

<http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Skrommel/#Ghoster>

It can get a bit finicky with focus, and sometimes I have to hit the Windows
key on the keyboard to get the taskbar to show, but I've never had a serious
problem with it.

I shrink whatever window until the contents have a comfortable width, flip on
Ghoster, and have a less eye straining, distraction free read. And since the
background is dimmed rather than completely blanked, I can still notice if
e.g. an IM pops up.

